# barking/lunging on leash towards other dogs



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have a 2 year old male neutered BEAUTIFUL LOVELY vizsla. Indoors he is a gentleman, listens so well, doens't touch anything he is not supposed to, if a dog walks by our house he barks then stops when I say "ok, thank you". But outdoors, he has been acting weirdly towards other dogs. He pulls towards them like a maniac, lunges towards them to sniff and barks like wild. Most times he just wants to say hello or sniff them. If it is a young dog he barks and growls and acts all grumpy.Yesterday he was unusually loud and aggressive towards a 4-month old puppy and was growling angrily and I had to pull him off the puppy who was in submissive mode immediately. He is happier if he is off leash, runs around, sometimes even ignores the other dogs if we are on the beach or at a dog park.
Any advice or suggestions from you veteran Vizsla owners is much appreciated. He is truly the love of our lives and I don't want to always yell and get mad at him for being so rude to other dogs.
Thanks:smile,


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It sounds like he's "Guarding" or protecting you if he does this on lead only.

Snap the lead, and give a stern "NO!" when he does it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

they say even the most confident dogs can act out when on leash, it puts them into a vulnerable position causing tension. I would have him run off leash and play focus games as much as possible where he learns to ignore the environment when with you. then put on the leash and reward him every time he passes a dog without lounging. once the high energy part is out, obedience training is always easier as the dog is calmer. also eventually he will learn that turning towards you and ignoring the rest will give a reward. obviously all of this would happen ideally with a hungry dog. hope this helps.


----------

